# Ever wanted to know what your tow capacity is?



## Night Stone (Oct 22, 2011)

I found this useful site, it'll tell me what my tow rating is for my 06 silverado, crewcab with the 4.8L motor. I hope this link helps anyone else who wanted to know about theirs or plan to get one.

New Cars, Car Reviews, Car Shows, Car Photos - The Car Connection

enter you vehicle info, select 'Specs and Prices', choose your trim model, then select 'Other Specs' and scroll down to trailing part

This also will show the weight distributing category too

Dave


----------

